# Solved: Wireless Router 150 mps vs. 300 mps



## rondebmar (Jun 7, 2010)

I am looking for my first router. In my research I see some that say 150 mps and some that say 300 mps. Does this refer only to the range or to the number of tasks going on at once?

For example, we would be surfing the 'net on the desktop while the other person is watching a Netflix video on the laptop.

I am very confused as to which I need. BTW, it is Wireless N on both. I am looking at Netgear, but if there is something better, please let me know. Also, price should be around $60.

Debbie M.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The *mps* is the maximum raw bit speed of the connection.

I'd consider D-Link or Netgear, and I've personally had good luck with the ZyXEL product line here.


----------



## rondebmar (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> The *mps* is the maximum raw bit speed of the connection.
> 
> I'd consider D-Link or Netgear, and I've personally had good luck with the ZyXEL product line here.


Thanks for the info, but should I get 150 mps or 300 mps? I assume 300 mps is better! Also, do I need dual band?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the difference may not be significant unless you have 802.11n wireless devices capable of the full bandwidth in your network. You don't need a dual-band router, it's just another addition that will cost more. It offers more capability, but you pay for it.


----------



## rondebmar (Jun 7, 2010)

JohnWill said:


> Well, the difference may not be significant unless you have 802.11n wireless devices capable of the full bandwidth in your network. You don't need a dual-band router, it's just another addition that will cost more. It offers more capability, but you pay for it.


Thanks again. I needed to know all this stuff. You really helped!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

